# How do u get a fashion blog to feature my brand??



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi. I know in order to get your name out there and get known is probably starting off by getting featured on street wear fashion blogs.
How would i go about this? Do i directly ask them? What do i do to not sound like a noob-ish, fly-by-night brand started by a kid. What exactly would it take to be featured??

To describe my brand, my competition would be: the hundreds, triumvir, black scale, crooks&castles, and so on.

Thank you in advance


----------



## tiredew (Mar 11, 2009)

If you have good stuff sending great samples is a great way to do it. Also writing an informed email couldn't hurt!


----------



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the response!
Have you had any thing featured?
What exactly do other brands do? do they just get lucky or do they really ask them?


----------



## jmaldonado (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm assuming its the kind of thing that your designs speak for themselves if its hot and you give them free stuff with an email explaining what your trying to do I think they will feature it. But I dont know for sure your best bet is to contact them and send them some samples. Hope you the best.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This article explains it well: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t29995.html


----------



## fudsicles (Jul 29, 2010)

cool. Thnx guys. i always find out alot on info on this forum


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Email them! If they like your product they will have no problem writing about you.


----------

